# Oxygen regulator with co2 question



## KC1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Who here uses an oxygen regulator for their co2 setup? How long have you been using it? Have you had any problems with it? The reason I'm asking is the guy at airgas said I can't use it with co2 because it will freeze. 
thanks

Kc


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

freeze?
Uh, i don't have a heated regulator, they do make them, because the flow rate of CO2 is so infinitesimally small. I have never used a O2 reg on an CO2 system but i would think there is enough heat in the air to keep the regulator form freezing. Did the guy have any clue as to the flow rates we are talking about? I am sure that above a certain flow rate it would freeze but we are talking like a couple of CC's per min here. Hopefully someone like Aquazilla or someone with lots of Regulator experience can comment but from a straight physics standpoint i cant believe it would freeze.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The CO2 flow rate we use is what would be considered an acceptable leak in most gas piping systems - extremely low flow. By the time any cold CO2 gas gets to the regulator, the metal parts of the piping and the tank shutoff valve would raise the temperature back to room temperature. Furthermore, the CO2 in the tank is at room temperature, and it only drops in temperature as liquid CO2 changes to gas in the tank, and that is at a rate that would be barely detectable.

If you ran a blast of CO2 through the regulator, it would freeze. Planted Tank members never do that.


----------



## ukigumo11 (Sep 26, 2010)

I've used an O2 regulator for a CO2 tank for about a year with no problems. I did have to change the fitting so that it would fit a CO2 tank however. 

I have 7 planted tanks hooked up with pressurized CO2 and purchased all of my regulators off Ebay. All but one are dual stage victor regulators. Generally I look for either O2 or inert gas regulators that begin with VTS (which I believe are Victor 2 stage regulators). An Oxygen regulator can be used for a CO2 tank, but the fitting must be changed.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys I told him it's was a very small amount. He was probably trying to make a sale


----------

